# Von einem der auszog ein Handy zu kaufen...



## ImmerÄrger (18 Januar 2010)

Folgende nette Geschichte ist in meinem Bekanntenkreis passiert: 

Jemand besucht einen großen Elektromarkt in Bremerhaven, der so heisst wie ein Himmelskörper, mit dem Wunsch ein simlockfreies Handy zu erwerben. Derjenige ist nun technisch absolut unbedarft, hat gar keine Ahnung, kann gerade mal Gespräche annehmen und Nummern wählen. Er hätte eigentlich gar nicht alleine loslaufen dürfen.


Derjenige teilt dem Verkäufer seinem Wunsch mit, wird beraten und entscheided sich für ein SE W595i - Handy. Er hätte stutzig werden müssen, als der Verkäufer seinen Personalausweis forderte. 

Zu Hause stellt sein Sohn fest, dass der Verkäufer ihm ein XX-Prepaid-Paket angedreht hat. Am nächsten Tag geht die beste Ehefrau von allen in den Markt um zu reklamieren. Der Verkäufer angeblich krank, der Abteilungsleiter lehnt eine Rücknahme ab. Der Geschäftsführer ist nicht zu sprechen.  

Mehr noch, der Abteilungsleiter fordert zu illegalen Handlungen auf: "Entfernen Sie doch den Simmlock mit Programmen aus dem Internet"
Ob das XX gefallen würde ? Die haben das Handy doch subventioniert.

Tja, da ja auch von einem gewissen Dusseligkeitsfaktor des Kaufenden ausgegangen werden muss, die Nerven nicht noch mehr strapziert werden sollen,und vor allem der Sch.....laden nicht mehr betreten werden soll, geht die beste Ehefrau von allen den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes und schickt das Handy an eine bekannte Firma, die ihre Dienste im Internet anbietet und bekommt das Gerät nach einigen Tagen ohne Branding und Simlock zurück.

Und die Moral von der Geschichte: man sollte nicht alles glauben, was einem eine blaubehemdete Gestalt versucht zu erzählen


----------

